# Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...



## Scrypton (7. August 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

habe mir vor einer Woche den Gigabyte Aero15X v8 geholt; das System rennt an und für sich auch wahnsinnig flott - habe ich so auf einem Laptop jedenfalls noch nicht erlebt. Aber gut, das ist auch >mein< erster Laptop, bin ich eigentlich immer nur dabei meinen Rechner flott und aktuell zu halten. 

Jedenfalls wollte ich gestern auch mal die Gaming-Leistung ausprobieren und najo, irgendwas übersehe ich und ich weiß einfach nicht, was. Habe Far Cry 5 als auch Anno 2205 gestartet und es gleicht einer Diashow - hier wird also nicht die dedizierte Grafikkarte verwendet, nur weshalb?

Ins BIOS habe ich nicht geschaut muss ich sagen, einfach weil die GTX 1070 ja im Gerätemanager auftaucht und auch der neueste Treiber erfolgreich installiert werden konnte.
In den Windows-Einstellungen (erweiterte Grafik-Einstellungen) sehe ich diese aber wiederum nicht, sondern nur den OnBoard-Chip. Auch dxdiag zeigt mir die dedizierte Grafikkarte nicht an.

In den nVidia-Systemeinstellungen habe ich testweise für die beiden genannten Spiele schon explizit "nVidia Hochleistungsprozessor" ausgewählt, das brachte aber ebenfalls nichts.
Außerdem gibt Adobe Photoshop nach dem Öffnen die Meldung aus, dass kein VRAM vorhanden ist.

Kurz: Ich bitte um Hilfe - wie lässt sich die Karte aktiv nutzen? ^^

Vielen Dank.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*

hast du das Gerät am Netzkabel getestet?

Wenn du im Geräte Manager auf die 1070 rechtsklickst auf Eigenschaften, was steht im Gerätestatus?

Was sagen Tools wie HWInfo?

Schonmal einen Benchmark laufen lassen?


----------



## Scrypton (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> hast du das Gerät am Netzkabel getestet?


Ja.



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Wenn du im Geräte Manager auf die 1070 rechtsklickst auf Eigenschaften, was steht im Gerätestatus?


Das Gerät ist bereit...



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Schonmal einen Benchmark laufen lassen?


Nein; ein Benchmark würde die Grafikkarte ja auch nicht plötzlich aktivieren...


----------



## _Berge_ (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*



Scrypton schrieb:


> Nein; ein Benchmark würde die Grafikkarte ja auch nicht plötzlich aktivieren...



Das nicht, aber zb. 3D Mark checkt zum Start deine Hardware und listet diese auf.

Wenn also alles ordnungsgemäß erkannt wird, so muss dann auch die 1070 erkannt werden und anschließend genutzt.

Mit einem Benchergebnis kannst du auch gegenprüfen ob die Werte mit ähnlichen Systemen passen.

Die Karte sollte sich aber Automatisch zuschalten, wenn dies nicht zutrifft Support anschreiben und Reklamieren, das Ding hat 2500€ gekostet und ist neu!


----------



## Scrypton (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Mit einem Benchergebnis kannst du auch gegenprüfen ob die Werte mit ähnlichen Systemen passen.


Wie gesagt, die Karte wird derzeit nicht genutzt...
Die Frage ist also, weshalb.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*

Puh, ist die Gigabyte Software installiert? Heißt Optimus soweit ich weiß?

Ist für die Steuerung der Grafikkarten zuständig und macht gerne mal Probleme

soll wohl einen "Fix" geben mit "emptyproject11.exe" welche die dgpu dauerhaft laufen lässt

soviel konnte ich jetzt Recherchieren


----------



## n4nix77 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*

Scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein. Hast du den WakeUpGPU fix von Gigabyte für dein Notebook installiert ?

AERO 15X (i7-8750H) | Laptop - GIGABYTE Global


----------



## Scrypton (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Puh, ist die Gigabyte Software installiert? Heißt Optimus soweit ich weiß?


Quark, Optimus ist eine nVidia-Technologie. Der Gigabyte Smartmanager war testweise drauf, der brachte aber auch nichts.



n4nix77 schrieb:


> Scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein. Hast du den WakeUpGPU fix von Gigabyte für dein Notebook installiert ?
> 
> AERO 15X (i7-8750H) | Laptop - GIGABYTE Global


Nein habe ich nicht; wäre tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit - die ich total übersehen haben.
Vielen Dank. Kann ich leider erst heute Abend testen, da ich gerade in der Arbeit sitze... ^^

In einer anderen Community meinte einer, ich sollte - weil nVidia Experience den Treiber aktualisierte - diesen runterwerfen und den von Gigabyte bereit gestellten nicht von nVidia aktualisieren lassen weil bei diesen womöglich der Mechanismus des Umschaltens nicht mehr drin ist. was hältst du davon?


----------



## _Berge_ (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*



Scrypton schrieb:


> In einer anderen Community meinte einer, ich sollte - weil nVidia Experience den Treiber aktualisierte - diesen runterwerfen und den von Gigabyte bereit gestellten nicht von nVidia aktualisieren lassen weil bei diesen womöglich der Mechanismus des Umschaltens nicht mehr drin ist. was hältst du davon?



Klingt nach einer Idee, bei OEM Lösungen einen Versuch wert


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*

In der Nvidea-Systemsteuerung kann der bevorzugte Grafikprozessor festgelegt werden, vllt hilft das.

Edit:
zufinden im Menüpunkt 3D-Eimstellungen verwalten


----------



## Scrypton (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*



KoteletTor schrieb:


> In der Nvidea-Systemsteuerung kann der bevorzugte Grafikprozessor festgelegt werden, vllt hilft das.
> 
> Edit:
> zufinden im Menüpunkt 3D-Eimstellungen verwalten


Ich habe doch geschrieben: In den nVidia-Systemeinstellungen habe ich testweise für die beiden genannten Spiele schon explizit "nVidia Hochleistungsprozessor" ausgewählt, das brachte aber ebenfalls nichts.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*

Wenn man zu schnell liest...

Da der Laptop noch ganz neu ist würde ich bei dem Kundenservice des Herstellers mal nachfragen oder den Händler darauf ansprechen.


----------



## Scrypton (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hilfe - Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht genutzt...*

[FONT=&quot]So, Problem ist behoben - es läuft nun alles wie es soll.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Habe mit DDU den nVidia-Treiber entfernt und dann von Gigabyte neu bezogen sowie installiert. Doch das brachte nichts.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hab ich also einfach mal deren Intel UHD Treiber bezogen und eiskalt drüber gebügelt - und siehe da. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Das nur als Rückmeldung noch, um nicht wortlos wieder zu verschwinden. [/FONT]


----------

